# Recent WWE Contract Details



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Khali's wtf?! :lol


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

The Great Khali get $975,000?
lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Khali getting dem millions of dollahs. Kane getting a good deal too! Nice to see, the guy has been a workhorse for the past 15 years.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Zack Ryder seems to be getting shafted seeing how much merch he shifts and how over he is compared to some of these guys


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

That huge Mahal mark on here will be livid when he sees this.

And yeah, poor old Ryder, first Eve fucked him over and now his employers too. Guy can't catch a break.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brock Lesnar & Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson laugh at these contracts.

anyways Big Show, Khali, & Kane getting good pay, and are up there with Orton/Cena/Punk/Sheamus


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Did he not have Rock's or Brocks numbers?

Cena getting big % of merch. I wonder what Austin % was in 1998, when his Austin 316 shirt sold 12 million.

I expected Cena's downside to be bigger tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Darren Young making as much as the divas. Really don't see why Eve is making that much. And Triple H definitely got Fella that $1 million dollar contract. He sure as hell isn't worth it.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

this is very interesting. Can't believe that Khali gets more than The Miz (champion into a WM) and nearly as much as Mysterio.....thats ridiculous.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

unionx said:


> Darren Young: $80,145 downside - 3 year contract


MILLIONS OF ... oh wait.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So how come Darren Young is on there but Titus isn't? WE WANT TO KNOW!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Not that I'm buying this but LOL if they're paying Khali that much to be terrible at everything.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So after all that hyping of his "Iron Clad Contract" Big Show makes half what Cena does and a little under what Punk does. I guess they have Platinum clad contracts.

Don't suppose anyone knows when these contracts expire, I'm guessing some have been renewed since they first joined but when? Does developmental count? 

Though I'm guessing Punk renewed his contract last year so 2018 seems to be the retirement date, I'll make sure to book mark WM34.

Either way, quite a few nice deals going there, especially those with travel arrangements.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock is earning more than them all and he's on 20-30 dates a year. As is Rock.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Where is McIntyre and Slater? Im pretty interested.

Also - Rock, Brock and Austin.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Who'd Eve pleasure to get those extra two years?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Big Show makes more than Alberto Del Rio? WTF? Also, surprised Layla makes so little compared to other divas.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Why would anyone sign a contract for 10 years? I mean if I were a wrestler I'd only sign a 1-3 year deal. 10 years is a lot of time, and who's to say things might change somewhere down the line. I'd rather have a 3 year deal just to be safe.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

It's either genuine or well thought out, no disrespect OP. I can see most of those figures being accurate; it would fall in in-line with postion on the roster, experience, merchandise available and value to the company. 

Kofi is a bit underpaid, but then again he doesn't have much merchandise out. Swagger quite well paid for somebody who has no merchandise out and has spent the last 18 months jobbing. They must be kicking themselves they signed Tensai to that downside. 

I presume Ezekiel, Riley, Slater, Gabriel etc are making slightly less than Ryder - i.e. 100,000 - 125,000 dollars p.a. Barrett would probably be anywhere between Swagger and Ziggler.

Khali seems overpaid but who knows how many shirts and action figures he sells in India.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk making DAT MONEY on his new deal then. No way should Sheamus be earning that though and Ryder is indeed getting shafted considering his merch sales.

Tensai must be loving life on half a million a year when he's basically a jobber :lmao


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

So CM Punk has a 7 year contract, yet he is retiring soon...That works.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Riddle101 said:


> Why would anyone sign a contract for 10 years? I mean if I were a wrestler I'd only sign a 1-3 year deal. 10 years is a lot of time, and who's to say things might change somewhere down the line. I'd rather have a 3 year deal just to be safe.


Depends on how much they are being paid. They could always negotiate a release, or sit at home and collect a nice salary if forced to retire. Guess it depends on the nature of the contracts.

It's a sign the company has faith in you if they want to sign you to a guaranteed contract for 10 years.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

How the fuck is that worthless sack of shit, The Great Khali, making nearly one million dollars? Insane!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> How the fuck is that worthless sack of shit, The Great Khali, making nearly one million dollars? Insane!


Probably because he attracts so many TV viewers in India and other Asian countries.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> How the fuck is that worthless sack of shit, The Great Khali, making nearly one million dollars? Insane!


Asia


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

They're paying Orton millions to have him job on a show no one watches?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

How the hell is Punk on a 7 Year Contract? I thought he would have signed a 3 year deal tops.

Daniel Bryans Contract is coming to an end this year so he'll prolly get a gigantic raise.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Punk's contract ends in 2014. doesn't it?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> lol at Darren Young making as much as the divas. Really don't see why Eve is making that much. And Triple H definitely got Fella that $1 million dollar contract. He sure as hell isn't worth it.


Guys called from FCW always make peanuts. Even when they've been on TV for several months.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Punk earns DAT DOLLAH ~~~


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Not really surprised, except for Khali's, and some of the divas' contracts. 

Kane is getting paid well, and he deserves it also.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Downside is base salary - what else do they get - merch percentage, house show gate percentage, PPV bonuses? 

Punk's 3.25% merch bonus will be over and above whatever the standard is. He's probably taking home over $4M/year right now. IIRC Austin at his peak would make $8M per year with most of that in merchandise percentage.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Very intetesting it this is legit. Khali earning that much...? He must be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

i would like to work ONE YEAR as john cena then retire


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Downside's had always been pittance in relation to what the actual wrestler walks out with, pre 2002. 

But I reckon that Cena's downside is probably about 45-50% of what he actually walks out with each year [before taxes, $5-$6m].


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Dayum, that's some good money.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Incidentally, the highest salaries I've seen are Austin who walked away with $12m in his best year, and Hogan who was being paid $300,000 per week from WCW 1994 through 1995, and was receiving 25% of the gates of all PPV's he headlined [and according to the Biography channel, he was pulling in $10m annually in the 80s].


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

These all look pretty realistic besides Kofi/Ryder/Young


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

wjd1989 said:


> *Downside's had always been pittance in relation to what the actual wrestler walks out with, pre 2002. *
> 
> But I reckon that Cena's downside is probably about 45-50% of what he actually walks out with each year [before taxes, $5-$6m].



i.i.r.c it was WCW buying up the industry that led to Vince giving all talent a downside guarantee. Bischoff tried to sign British Bulldog to a longterm contract, leading to McMahon signing him to a 250,000 dollar downside gurantee - big money pre-wrestling boom. After that everybody got one.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

JigsawKrueger said:


> i.i.r.c it was WCW buying up the industry that led to Vince giving all talent a downside guarantee. Bischoff tried to sign British Bulldog to a longterm contract, leading to McMahon signing him to a 250,000 dollar downside gurantee - big money pre-wrestling boom. After that everybody got one.


That is also my understanding too [though minus the long term thing - as I my understanding is that long term contracts didn't really exist back then], back in the day when Bischoff was spending Turner's money like there was no tomorrow [late 98/most of 99], guys like Scott Norton were on $800,000 contracts. And also, back in the 90s, there were no 3 or 6 year commitments [most re-negotiated their contracts on a bi-annual or even annual basis], so as WCW began to decline, and the top tier wrestlers like Kevin Nash, Bill Goldberg and Hulk Hogan saw their merchandise, PPV pay offs and live gate bonuses diminish, they would negotiate higher downsides. 

That is why when WWE bought WCW - and all of the contracts involved - Bill Goldberg was taking home a downside guarantee of $2m for doing sod all, which is considerably more than the downside guarantee he was getting during his 1998 peak.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

> AJ Lee: $104,300 downside - 3 year contract


- She just got on the main roster and is making as much money as Phoenix and Eve who have both been there for years? Doubt it.

Khali...what a waste of money. Kofi, god bless you


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

wjd1989 said:


> That is also my understanding too [though minus the long term thing - as I my understanding is that long term contracts didn't really exist back then], back in the day when Bischoff was spending Turner's money like there was no tomorrow [late 98/most of 99], guys like Scott Norton were on $800,000 contracts. And also, back in the 90s, there were no 3 or 6 year commitments [most re-negotiated their contracts on a bi-annual or even annual basis], so as WCW began to decline, and the top tier wrestlers like Kevin Nash, Bill Goldberg and Hulk Hogan saw their merchandise, PPV pay offs and live gate bonuses diminish, they would negotiate higher downsides.
> 
> That is why when WWE bought WCW - and all of the contracts involved - Bill Goldberg was taking home a downside guarantee of $2m for doing sod all, which is considerably more than the downside guarantee he was getting during his 1998 peak.


I think they started to come in slowly. Mark Henry's 10 year deal was a big move at the time, probably only given so Bischoff couldn't sign him. Then a few months later the ludicrous Bret Hart deal which led to Montreal. Seems like WCW had an insane situation concerning contracts; sure I read at the time Nash and Hall signed for two years (later extended). But like you say it seems they could re-negotiate, or maybe this was just the 'big guns' (i.e Hogan, Savage, Piper etc) that were given committed contracts. 

There was the story of how Nash and Hall got raised salaries when Vince tried to revive their characters and WCW management got scared they were heading back north.

The Warrior was given a 1 million 1 year contract in 1998, only to bomb and disappear after Halloween Havoc. Not sure whether he received the full amount.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The amount they are paying Khali is just as ridiculous. 

BTW, wtf on Henry having a 10 year contract?

Unless that is one signed, like 8 years ago or something, it would be pretty weird to sign someone "that old" for such a long contract.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL Khali got dat moolah! Tensai got a sweet deal too, good for them

Kofi makes less than Swagger.. Poor guy


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

unionx said:


> CM Punk: $1,220,500 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option/receives an additional 3.25% bonus for high merchandise sales - 7 year contract


I'm starting to think that Punk has some inside dirt on McMahon. His life is too sweet right now; things this good don't happen without some prompting. He's had an epic title reign, is tied in with legends like The Rock and Foley for future big money angles, he's had repeated successes against the WWE's top star and has a brilliant angle with Paul Heyman (who is priceless at the moment). On top of the most aggressive push I've seen in years he's getting a sweet deal backstage too? Damn, he must've sold his soul.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

So I'm guessing Darren Young doesn't make... "millions of dollas, millions of dollas" :sad:


----------



## steroids (Oct 3, 2012)

wwe needs to resign morrison before it is too late


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> The amount they are paying Khali is just as ridiculous.
> 
> BTW, wtf on Henry having a 10 year contract?
> 
> Unless that is one signed, like 8 years ago or something, it would be pretty weird to sign someone "that old" for such a long contract.


He signed a 10 year contract in '96. I presume he re-signed for 10 years in 2006, which will last until 2016 - when he turns 46 years old. However, he'll retire before then.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

If this is true...then WTF?!?! Khali making almost a million?!! smh


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Downsides in contracts are just that - downsides. They are the worst case scenario payouts in case you get hurt or creative puts you on the shelf. If you get hot and start making lots of TV and PPV appearances then your actual pay can be much higher. I bet Darren Young is making much more than his downside contract now that he and Titus have become a featured tag team.

If WWE uses you you get paid more, the downside is just the worst case. Somebody like Trent Baretta probably is making his downside this year since he's never on TV and had an injury (I think).

But WWE is big on incentives, so they want to highly incentivize the talent to become popular. Some new guy with only a $100k downside will still be rewarded financially if they somehow get over and end up in PPV matches 6 months into their contract.

This isn't like the NBA or NFL where they guys get paid their contract regardless of performance. WWE is all about incentivize-based pay systems.

A lot of commissioned sales jobs have downside contracts. You might only have $75k guaranteed, but if you become #1 sales guy in the region you can make $300k.

The only guys who make the downsides are the guys you aren't seeing regularly on TV and PPVs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Thousands o' dollars, thousands and thousands and a few more hundreds of dollahs.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kofi and Ryder are getting shafted there considering how over they are and how much merch they shift.

They gave Tensai a 3 year contract? fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ryder shouldn't even be getting paid the jobsworth.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

In Chris Jericho's book, he really gets into details about WWE contracts. Those are probably base salaries, and John Cena probably got like 100k extra just for his wrestlemania main event match. Jericho said he got 450k plus PPV buy % (which is determined by vince and his staff) so if you're deemed a major "reason" that someone would buy a PPV, you get a larger amount of $ from the PPV sales. 

That probably ties into what JTG was complaining about a few weeks back. Jericho says in "Undisputed" that he confronted Vince after his Wrestlemania watch with HHH at WMX8 because he got a $10,000 check and Hunters was 5 times what his was, FOR THE SAME MATCH!

So this figures are probably only half the story... but poor Zack Ryder


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Old list and proven to be BS.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Even the lowest of the low get paid well in the WWE. No wonder everyone wants to go, even if it's just to job.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Interesting list, but how the hell does Eve get an extra 2 years, AND first class travel?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

moonmop said:


> Interesting list, but how the hell does Eve get an extra 2 years, AND first class travel?


Because of dat ass. Jack has worked so many shows/house shows it's not even funny.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I call bullshit on this, but it's at least fun to read and speculate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

StLSaint_75 said:


> Jericho says in "Undisputed" that he confronted Vince after his Wrestlemania watch with HHH at WMX8 because he got a $10,000 check and Hunters was 5 times what his was, FOR THE SAME MATCH!


Even though that was definitely the result of politics/Steph, Triple H did deserve more than Jericho. Just not that much.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> CM Punk - 7 year contract


Uhhhh, I kinda doubt that.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Uhhhh, I kinda doubt that.


Maybe they want him around as a legend or commentator when he calls it quits and maybe even star in a movie. He was 31 when - or should I say if - he signed a 7 year deal. Not unreasonable to think he'll go until 38. The McMahons obviously have faith in him for giving such a huge push.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Didnt read the full thread, what was Sincara's ? does anyone know?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

superfudge said:


> Who'd Eve pleasure to get those extra two years?


And first class travel accomodations? WTF.

And AJ's number is ridiculously large considering she just started...I guess they pegged her for being a big star from the start.

Poor Natty only makes 2k more than Alicia Fox, and does most of the work.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Eve is an embassdor (sp) for the wwe (like the miz) so im not shocked she gets paid well.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Mark Henry is signed for 10 years????


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol at the Great Khali's contract! Talk about an overpaid contract for a guy who can barely move and can't even perform the kind of matches that the workhorses of the company can. Insane I tell you. Poor Zack Ryder for having an underpaid contract. I feel bad for him. Lastly, The Big Show does seem to have an "iron clad contract" as he's one of the highest paid in the company behind Cena. I don't understand why he gets a contract like that. I'm Sheamus is a $1 million man thanks to being workout buddies with Triple H.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Mark Henry is signed for 10 years????


no one wants to see that.

"my snuffaluffagus is pumping"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

chronoxiong said:


> Lol at the Great Khali's contract! Talk about an overpaid contract for a guy who can barely move and can't even perform the kind of matches that the workhorses of the company can.


He's the Albert Haynesworth of the WWE.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol Darren Young: $80,145

^^^ Darren seems to be the only guy on the lowest pay. So I guess hes not getting those millions of dollars :lmao


The Great Khali: $974,000

^^^ Are you fucking serious??? why the fuck is he on that kind of money when he does fuck all


I wish they had Kelly Kelly's pay on this list to see how much she got as I bet she got alot more than Beth since she was the top diva who was used most for WWE media and Kelly Kelly did work every tv show/house show/PPV


Zack Ryder: $135,050

^^^ Zack is getting royally screwed with that pay this is the guy that has become huge from his you tube videos and his merchandise is selling on the levels of Cena's


Kofi Kingston: $254,200

^^^ Kofi should be getting alot more than that hes a top performer


Its interesting to see CM Punk has a 7 year contract when hes been saying in interviews hes retiring sooner than we think so whats going on here???


Brodus Clay: $170,000

^^^ Brodus is getting alot just for dancing around like an idiot and having 5 minute matches


Sheamus: $1,000,000

^^^ We all know Sheamus' buddy HHH has got him that contract


Brock Lesnar/Dwayne Johnson are laughing all the way to the bank with their contracts lol


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

regalsnake said:


> this is very interesting. Can't believe that Khali gets more than The Miz (champion into a WM) and nearly as much as Mysterio.....thats ridiculous.


You're not looking at the full story here. It's not like someone's sitting around just now thinking, "damn, we're under paying Khali - get him onto a near-million dollar contract!". I'm pretty sure he didn't sign for that much this year, as there's no way he'd get that kind of figure now. It says he's on a five year contract... I'm gonna guess that's up for renewal soon because he probably got offered that circa 2007 when he was main eventing and was maybe expected to be a big attraction for years to come. Sometimes these things work out, sometimes they don't.

Look at Big Show... he signed in '99 and Vince expected him to be a huge star for years to come - so he got a ten year one million dollar a year contract to keep him tied to the WWE. I know he's still on a figure similar to that now, but back then that was a pretty big guarantee. I mean they planned to have this guy come in and main event with Austin at Mania 2000 - instead he main evented it with 3 other guys in an elimination match and jobbed out first.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Heel said:


> Probably because he attracts so many TV viewers in India and other Asian countries.


India watches irrespective of Khali.The kids I that I know are crazy for just one guy-Any guess who that fruity pebble is??


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Like many others have said, it's all speculation and doesn't really mean that much. A lot of stupid morons saying Khali doesn't deserve to get paid that much because he's shit in the ring, are you guys like 12? Do you not understand how big the Asian, specifically, the Indian market is? Also I had to quote one comment as it was so ridiculous.



TomasThunder619 said:


> Big Show makes more than Alberto Del Rio? WTF? Also, surprised Layla makes so little compared to other divas.


You're surprised that a guy who has been on WWE TV/PPV for over 10 years having won handfalls of title belts, headlined numerous pay-per-views and even been the star of a WWE Movie is making more money than an unmasked lucha wrestler who debuted just over 2 years ago?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great read dont know if this is all true though. Glad to see some hard workers getting paid. Hoping DB gets a big deal once he signs a new contract. Awesome seeing guys that wrestled in front of hundreds of ppl and making peanuts are now making millions and hundreds of thousands of dollars. 

Wonder how Ortons contracts issues work seeing how he has been suspended and left of ppvs etc.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Now I know jack shit about contracts, being that I'm a cashier at a grocery store, but I've always assumed that ~100k and over was a fantastic place/job to be, and besides Darren Young+ divas, everyone's making more then 100k...and that's just the down payment. 


Are their salaries far more lucrative then most other careers that require an education?


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> Now I know jack shit about contracts, being that I'm a cashier at a grocery store, but I've always assumed that ~100k and over was a fantastic place/job to be, and besides Darren Young+ divas, everyone's making more then 100k...and that's just the down payment.
> 
> 
> *Are their salaries far more lucrative then most other careers that require an education?*


The main players (Cena, Punk etc) are in the top 1% of American earners. The bottom guys (Darren Young etc) are earning nearly double what a teacher earns (4 years of education) and half of what a doctor earns (8 years of education). 

No wonder guys like McIntyre and Riley are happy with shitty booking.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Gimmicky said:


> So after all that hyping of his "Iron Clad Contract" Big Show makes half what Cena does and a little under what Punk does. I guess they have Platinum clad contracts.
> 
> Don't suppose anyone knows when these contracts expire, I'm guessing some have been renewed since they first joined but when? Does developmental count?
> 
> ...


The iron clad contract angle was to establish that Big Show has absolute job security and doesn't have to do anything he doesn't want to anymore. It had nothing to do with his pay.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds believable. Nothing too shocking there outside of Big Show and Khali. I know Big Show is around the upper-card/main event but even so, I wouldn't have expected to see him make more than say, Alberto. Then again I guess he's been there a while and also does a lot for promoting.

Khali is the odd one out. My guess is he was looking towards retiring recently and the WWE sucked him back in with a nice contract. His size alone makes him somewhat of a draw and an asset, and from what I hear he's really big in India too, so he definitely allows the WWE to tap into that sizable fanbase. So I can see why they'd pay him a bit more to keep him around.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Surprised to see the divas making so little, figured Layla or Eve would be making at least twice what they're making.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Tensai makes more than Cody Rhodes unk2


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Since Young was on all of these raw's but doesnt have paid traveling how much does the guy make after its all said and done?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Don't The Rock and Brock Lesnar get $5million a year? So that's 5x the amount John Cena makes. Is it just me or is that very weird?


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> Since Young was on all of these raw's but doesnt have paid traveling how much does the guy make after its all said and done?


He doesn't have paid "first class" travel, so he is getting plane tickets in coach or greyhound tickets (millions of miles, millions of miles)


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

StLSaint_75 said:


> *(millions of miles, millions of miles)*


lol that was good


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

So those suggesting Christian should go back to TNA can stop now. Right now hes making half a million dollars AND getting first class travel covered and probably a lot of his medical expenses covered with all his injuries.

DB makes way more than I thought. If he can get a cut of his merchandise sales then he could really make some money.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll be one of the few people to call bullshit on this list. 


Also if this is the real deal, where's Sandow's pay?!


----------



## gts_123 (Sep 12, 2012)

CM Punk: $1,220,500 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option/receives an additional 3.25% bonus for high merchandise sales - 7 year contract..

RESPECT !!


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

The Great Khali: $974,000 downside - 5 year contract

Jesus...


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

The bonus for merchandise sales looks oddly phrased. Looks more like a flat bonus for selling a certain amount, rather than that they get a cut of the sales.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ronaldo and Messi laugh at these contracts.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is probably BS, cooked up by someone who has a decent idea of what they are talking about, but it's fun to speculate and it's probably not far from the truth, either. In some cases I think they are very close to being accurate, such as guys like Cena, Big Show, Khali, Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger and some others. 

I highly doubt CM Punk signed for seven years, though. I'm going to bet Vince and co. wanted him to sign for seven but Punk was able to get those years down to five. Unless they are thinking of him taking over color announcing on Raw in the future, and considering this contract was drawn up over six months after Punk's stint as a commentator for WWE while he was recovering from his hip injury, I could see that being plausible.

What about Sin Cara's contract? That would be interesting...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Sin Cara is on 700k downside (gets 1% taken away from his downside everytime he botches) and gets 2.2% of merch.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Ronaldo and Messi laugh at these contracts.


Eto'o even more.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

I'm not jumping on the wagon that apparently believes these numbers "just because," but IF these numbers happen to be accurate, it's fair to say Mahal got raped. He's making less than I was five years ago and I don't have to endure a grueling travel schedule or be humiliated on national television.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Kofi, at $254,200, has quite a humble contract relative to other midcarders.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually Bryan's and Punk's contracts are exactly what I thought they would be. I actually thought Bryan would be making somewhere around $60K a month, and Punk has his own custom furnished traveling bus plus a three floor condominium in Chicago. I'm very surprised at Del Rio's pay (too low in my most honest opinion).


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

If these have truth in them than props to swagger, being the jobber to the main eventers and midcard champs must be working out for him and its an appreciated role


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

> Matt Striker: $164,000 downside - 3 year contract


 TNA should be looking at this.




Riddle101 said:


> Why would anyone sign a contract for 10 years? I mean if I were a wrestler I'd only sign a 1-3 year deal. 10 years is a lot of time, and who's to say things might change somewhere down the line. I'd rather have a 3 year deal just to be safe.


 In Big Show’s case it’s a guaranteed 10mil! Why would you pass on that?


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Lawler, Cole and Booker T all traveling in first class, while Striker takes a cab.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Zack Ryder seems to be getting shafted seeing how much merch he shifts and how over he is compared to some of these guys


he takes a lower downside...he probably rakes on his merch royalties.

Also, lol where the fuck is it justified that Khali is being paid 1m a year?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Because he's a *LARGE MAN*.:vince2


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JigsawKrueger said:


> The main players (Cena, Punk etc) are in the top 1% of American earners. The bottom guys (Darren Young etc) are earning nearly double what a teacher earns (4 years of education) and half of what a doctor earns (8 years of education).
> 
> No wonder guys like McIntyre and Riley are happy with shitty booking.


Yet they still have to pay for travel/accommodations and even when they aren't used they have to travel in case the bookers decide to use them that night.


----------



## ibax (Apr 27, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> The amount they are paying Khali is just as ridiculous.
> 
> BTW, wtf on Henry having a 10 year contract?
> 
> Unless that is one signed, like 8 years ago or something, it would be pretty weird to sign someone "that old" for such a long contract.


They need "Ratings" Henry to save their ass in the future when there's a ratings drought.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

These men and women really need a union. Some of these numbers (even if inaccurate, since it's probably not far off from being accurate) are just ridiculously flawed.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess Big Show wasent lying about that iron clad contract just look at his pay and the extras he gets


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

moonmop said:


> These men and women really need a union. Some of these numbers (even if inaccurate, since it's probably not far off from being accurate) are just ridiculously flawed.


Absofuckingotally agree, they need a union not only for fair pay but also for safe working conditions. Not only the WWE but wrestlers in general.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Nonsense. They need a union like a fish needs a bicycle.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The lower card guys get paid well enough. They aren't all getting Punk and Cena's money. They are the top guys, the others aren't and so get paid less. It's like that in every business and sports. Messi is Barca's highest paid player because he's their top guy. Same with Ronaldo, Rooney, Gerrard, ETC ETC.

There will never be a union unless the top guys agree to join and Vince looks after his top guys very well for that to never happen. Ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi is the midcard king, sells merch and gets paid less than Swagger? GTFO! :Bischoff


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Khali's wtf?! :lol


hey, takes a lot of Cobra to keep him going :


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

John Cena getting paid over two million isn't surprising but wth at Great Kali getting paid over 9 grand.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tensai is making almost as much money as Dolph Ziggler and Khali is making more than ADR, Daniel Bryan, Henry, Miz, Kane and almost as much as Rey. What the FUCK?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

regalsnake said:


> this is very interesting. Can't believe that Khali gets more than The Miz (champion into a WM) and nearly as much as Mysterio.....thats ridiculous.


He's insanely popular in India, I guess that's the reason he makes so much. A valuable tool for an international market it would seem. Good on him, take everything you can.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Are the amounts per year or over the entire contract? I assume yearly or am I retarded.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

CM Punk must've signed with the illuminati. Sold his sole or something. He is getting rich!


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Tensai is making almost as much money as Dolph Ziggler* and Khali is making more than ADR, Daniel Bryan, Henry, Miz, Kane and almost as much as Rey. What the FUCK?


They probably signed Tensai to that deal because he was big star in japan. But he's a failure in WWE.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's nice to see Christian get that kind of money. He was always one of my favorites.

I'm really curious as to what the total amount of money someone like Cena would walk out with each year (lets say 2011). PPV cut 12 times a year + ATLEAST a million in merch sales + 3 Million downside.

Close to around 5 million a year, or probably more I would say. Fucking insane. Around 5-7 million a year times the last 7 years as a main-eventer. The guy has made between 25-45 Million in his 10+ years in Wrestling. Inaccurate, but the number has to be around there.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention the length of Punk's contract, he said he'd retire when it ended or something right? So that means we got about 5 and a half years of Punk left guys.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

So I guess this means Beth isn't going anywhere. Khali's contract made me laugh my ass off...I guess they have plans for him


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> So I guess this means Beth isn't going anywhere. Khali's contract made me laugh my ass off...I guess they have plans for him


Beth contract can end this October.You don't know when this 3 years contract started.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Shame to see Layla gets a lower money than the other divas like Eve and AJ :no:

And lol @ the great khali contract !!!!!*


----------



## gerstl (Feb 8, 2011)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> Kofi, at $254,200, has quite a humble contract relative to other midcarders.


Furthermore he has first class travel, at least on the road, because he is Punks "roadwife".


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

Dont know if anyone mentioned this in the thread 

But the reason I feel Khali is getting paid pretty high is simple.

Khali - Maybe WWE is in love with those giant wrestlers, (dont get me wrong he isn't a good wrestler) but he is a rare breed. How many 7 ft+ guys who can wrestle some or at all. Its rare. They can honestly find tons of 6 ft guys who can wrestle in independent circuits etc, but how many khalis will you find?

Sure Im probably wrong about what I wrote lol but other then that I have no clue why? He doesn't sell merch or anything.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Khali is a big draw for indian fans i think, which is why they pay him so much, to make him stay cause i'm sure he can get lots of money in his own country, but not as much as they are paying him here.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Big Show has a 10 year contract!! enaldo


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That list has a few flaws although most of it is pretty accurate and fair. Was surprised to see Khali's figures lol but he deserves that much as he does sell merch and draws in the subcontinental market. And here are the flaws - Jinder Mahal earns much more than that, probably thrice of what's written other there. And another mistake is that the Big Show has an Iron Clad contract. :troll


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I find it insane how Khali is getting paid loads more than top talent like Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler

Also Matt Striker is geting paid less than Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole WTF


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I find it insane how Khali is getting paid loads more than top talent like Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler
> 
> Also Matt Striker is geting paid less than Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole WTF


Well they do commentate evrey raw where he appears once a month at the most


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Also Matt Striker is geting paid less than Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole WTF


So, why do you think Matt Striker should be paid more than the two guys who commentate the company's live show every week as well as the monthly PPV?


----------



## Wrestlesurf (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey everyone. 

after a google search (after discovering some twitter chatter), I found that this topic was most active on this board. This was originally posted at our forum, forwarded by a contact of one of our members, and it wasn't till yesterday, that we noticed it had gone viral. 

We received another copy of this, but with additions and some ammendments. Don’t get me wrong, this was only something that members of a private forum were meant to be seeing (since we operate on a pure subscription service), however, since it’s out now, I’ve taken the decision to post this here. The original forum post is in bold and like unionx suggested, take however much from it that you want. We feel it's legit, although slightly rough in places.

*Hey guys, just got this from my contact after pressing him for more information lol! He clarified that Punk’s contract length is actually 2 years and not 7 as first though, the confusing coming from the fact that he was told that Punk had been with WWE for 7 years.

Anyway, some of the new info is quite interesting, he managed to actually get some stuff on Brock Lesnar too!
*
Note 1: WWE can apparently increase the downside of a wrestlers contract, however there are many variables surrounding this, which we have not been made aware of. WWE can also make ammendments at any time to perks. The only thing they cannot reduce or take away is a wrestlers downside.
Note 2: Every wrestler is subject to a 90 day no-compete clause following a contract release. This doesn’t apply should their contract expire. The no-compete clause applies only to major promotions and released performers are allowed to resume work on the non-televised indies. WWE can immediately re-sign a released wrestler if they so choose, as they are not subject to their own clause
Note 3: It’s believed that Brock Lesnar takes home just over $4.5 million in downside. His contract is for one year and WWE pays for him to travel first class, whether that be commercial or private. They pay for him to stay in top hotels and he is the only contracted performer to be allowed to accept (or retain in Lesnar’s case) and display third party sponsorships. As part of Brock’s contract, WWE can only use him for a maximum of 38 appearances. 

Alberto Del Rio: $675,000 downside/first class travel - 3 year contract (believed to have signed in 2010)
Big Show: $1,050,000 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option - 10 year contract (signed in late 2007)
Brodus Clay: $170,000 downside - 2 year contract
Christian: $595,000 downside/first class travel - 3 year contract
CM Punk: $1,220,500 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option/receives an additional 3.25% bonus for high merchandise sales - 2 year contract (original contract was from 2006-2011, Punk’s new contact is actually a 2 year contract that was signed around three or four weeks prior to the famous pipe bomb angle last year.)
Cody Rhodes: $494,500 downside - 3 year contract
Daniel Bryan: $620,470 downside - 3 year contract
Darren Young: $80,145 downside - 3 year contract
David Otunga: $152,419 downside - 3 year contract (believed to have signed in mid-2011)
Dolph Ziggler: $540,230 downside - 3 year contract
Heath Slater: $90,525 downside - 3 year contract
Jack Swagger: $319,000 downside - 3 year contract (believed to have signed in early 2010)
Jinder Mahal: $75,000 downside - 3 year contract
John Cena: $2,750,000 downside/first class travel and accommodation/receives an additional 6.25% bonus for high merchandise sales - 10 year contract (believed to have signed in late 2005)
Kane: $905,000 downside/first class travel and accommodation - 5 year contract (signed in 2008)
Kofi Kingston: $254,200 downside - 3 year contract
Mark Henry: $877,000 downside/first class travel - 10 year contract
R Truth: $475,200 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2011)
Randy Orton: $1,600,500 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option/receives an additional 2.2% bonus for high merchandise sales - 10 year contract (signed in 2009)
Rey Mysterio: $985,000 downside/first class travel arrangements/receives an additional 4% bonus for high merchandise sales - 5 year contract (signed in 2010)
Sheamus: $1,000,000 downside/first class travel arrangements - 7 year contract (signed in 2011)
Sin Cara: $750,000 downside - 3 year contract
Tensai: $520,000 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2012)
The Great Khali: $974,000 downside - 5 year contract (signed in 2011, I asked my source about this, having been surprised at the amount myself. There is no mistake! Khali receives this amount, regardless of his wrestling performances. Much of this has to do with his ambassadorial work in India and southern Asia.)
The Miz: $712,000 downside/first class travel - 5 year contract (believed to have signed in late 2010)
Zack Ryder: $135,050 downside/receives an additional 1.5% bonus for high merchandise sales - 3 year contract (signed in 2011)

Alicia Fox: $72,520 downside - 3 year contract 
AJ Lee: $104,300 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2012 )
Beth Phoenix: $112,500 downside/first class travel - 3 year contract (signed in 2009)
Eve: $109,475 downside/first class travel - 5 year contract (signed in 2010)
Layla: $86,450 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2010)
Natalya: $74,410 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2010)

Booker T: $477,375 downside/first class travel and accommodation - 3 year contract (signed in 2011)
Jerry Lawler: $500,000 downside/first class travel and accommodation/allowed to make independent appearances - 5 year contract 
Matt Striker: $164,000 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2010)
Michael Cole: $549,000 downside/first class travel and accommodation - 5 year contract (signed in 2011)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, so when punk says he's gonna retire a lot sooner than we think, is he really gonna be done next year? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Wrestlesurf (Oct 5, 2012)

Just! As I finished posting this, we got another update! The original forum post is in bold.

*Hey guys, my contact just emailed a few bits and pieces more.*

- Un-contracted performers, can only remain on a per-appearance agreement for a maximum of 30 days, before WWE must offer them a contract or cease business with them for an undisclosed period of time. This is primarily down to regulations that the government has placed upon companies such as WWE - although WWE has found some loopholes.

- Technically, all WWE performers are independent contracters (this is what I was talking about when it came to loopholes), this allows WWE a greater flexibility when it comes to talent. WWE doesn't have to give a performer notice if they are being released, they can just tell them and that performer will then leave the employ of WWE on the same day.

- We did some more digging into the Legends contracts. Under a legends deal, personalities are strictly forbidden from doing business with companies such as TNA, they are however free to appear for any unbroadcast independent events, but must seek approval for any broadcast events. Legends don't typically recieve a downside, although some of them are salaried as "consultants", as gestures of good will from WWE - which likes to take care of some of it's veterans.

- If an employee (ALL WWE employees are subject to random testing) has two wellness strikes, and receives a third, they are automatically released from their contract and cannot be re-signed by WWE for at least one year following the release. If they are re-signed, they will return with two wellness strikes against them. To our knowledge, this scenario has yet to occur.

- The typical PPV bonus figures, at a B-show can be around $800-$3000 for a dark match performer, -$1000-10,000 for a performer on the undercard and anything up to $20,000 for a main event performer. It all depends on how well the PPV does. At Wrestlemania, a main eventer can easily make a 6 figure bonus.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

So if a performer is given a guaranteed contract (ie 3years) and gets released before then, WWE has to given them big severance package?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sin Cara: $750,000 downside - 3 year contract

^^^ Sin Cara is getting paid that much from all the botching he does 


Also so CM Punk's contract is only 2 years I guess hes leaving very soon then


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't see Punk leaving in just a matter of months, seemingly right after WrestleMania 29. I say he resigns, maybe just for one more year. I believe him when he said that everybody would be pretty shocked at what he wants his career expiration date to be, so I don't see him wrestling at this time of the year in 2014.

Make as much money as humanly possible as fast as you can, and get the hell out. It's smart.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Yay for over paid sports stars.*


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Some guys are getting grossly overpaid (Big Show, Khali) while others are getting grossly underpaid.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Sin Cara: $750,000 downside - 3 year contract
> 
> ^^^ Sin Cara is getting paid that much from all the botching he does
> 
> ...


Although I can't stand Punk, and think he is the biggest douche in real life aside from Cena, he is not an idiot. I think he has always planned to get out of the business before he destroys his body.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

I can't believe the amount Khali gets. That dude is so annoying, i would be able to stand him if he actually had some skills.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol Brock gets paid 118,421$ per appearance, more than each diva a year LMAO.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow dat HHH guys (Sheamus, Sin Cara) get a lot of money.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sin Cara gets paid in pesos and big Mexican women :cena2


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Khali is ballin'. I'm not mad!

WTF @ Kofi making less than R-Truth & Swagger. I know Swagger is a former World Champion but...BULLSHIT!
Kofi sells more merch than both & he's is one of few midcarders the audience actually gives a shit about. I don't like it...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Even the lowest paid person there is still somewhat well off.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Khali gets paid?


----------



## PROsniper (May 2, 2011)

Big Show: $1,050,000 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is

Iron Clad Contract.


----------



## manten (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey,Wheres Yoshi-tatsu?


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Jesus, some of those guys are ridiculously overpaid.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Brock is laughing at this list hes getting paid 5 million for this 1 year deal which is way more than anyone else is getting in WWE


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

e1987p said:


> Beth contract can end this October.You don't know when this 3 years contract started.


Neither do you, it could be a recently determined contract or within a year


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Why is Jack Swagger getting paid more than Kofi and Cody??? that is a fucking joke Kofi and Cody are way better and deserve a higher pay. Jack has been jobbing ever since his failed title reign


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

Was thinking they bought the touring bus' themselves


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Where is the Undertaker ?
And Sheamus gettin 1 mil.. fuck HHH. He does not draw shit


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

The money listed is paid per year? Or is it the figure divided by how many years are on the contract?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk will not sign a long term contract because then the wwe office can stop listening to you or pushing you. Punk wants to have a voice in the direction of the company - and he can only get this with short deals where he could use the real threat to walk away. Punk owns the "CM Punk" name which gives him HUGE leverage in negotiations.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

lulz at Khali.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So does downside mean that they get that amount guaranteed per YEAR, or is that the total guaranteed amount they will be receiving over their contract length?

I'm guessing it's the latter of what I said, but I'm really hoping it's the former.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

It has to be per year, if not Young is only making 25k a year... Not rly good I would think.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

This isn't real. They don't hand out huge downside guarantees like this anymore. 

No way is Tensai on a $520,000 downside. Since his pay 10 years ago was probably around the $250,000 downside if you take into account other wrestlers earnings from then. Business was a lot better back then too.

How can Booker be on $477,375? He isn't even a active wrestler anymore. 

That was probably more his guarantee 10 years ago.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> This isn't real. They don't hand out huge downside guarantees like this anymore.
> 
> No way is Tensai on a $520,000 downside. Since his pay 10 years ago was probably around the $250,000 downside if you take into account other wrestlers earnings from then. Business was a lot better back then too.
> 
> ...


Gotta take into account inflation, the MMA boom, the effect Guerrero and Benoit's deaths played on the company, wellness, and the dearth of talent on the wrestling circuit.

I don't have a clue whether it is real or now, but it wouldn't shock me if it was nearly accurate. Tensai had reached a decent position in Japan and they thought he'd be a big hit; he wasn't. Vince gave lime green Mark Henry a 10 year 250,000 dollar guaranteed salary back in '96, when they were losing 6 million dollars per year.

They have been paying Jerry Lawler and Jim Ross hige end salaries for years. Booker T came in as a commentator and former headliner - he'd probably get high pay out of respect too.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Though I think the posted numbers are BS, because no one is in a position to acquire this information (and anonymous means BS too), it does make sense that the company is paying wrestlers much more than they did during the Attitude Era. The company is actually making a lot more money now than in the past. WWE produces a lot more TV shows now, and they sell a lot more merchandise. If they were just a TV show, then yeah, low ratings would just mean less revenue, but they've seriously expanded in terms of how they make money.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think this list is accurate....right now.

There are 3 things that jump out at me. First, I remember reading Cena makes over $3 million base salary, before merchandise, second, Punk makes higher than $2 million in base salary with his new contract, and finally I remember reading in August or September that AJ Lee had a new contract that made her the highest paid diva.

So I tend to think this list WAS accurate at some point, but new contracts have come into play since then.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread is so funny thank you to whoever bumped it. Matt Striker gets the lowest pay out of all the commentators poor guy

I still find it unbelieveable how Great Khali is getting paid $974,000 considering he does fuck all

Miz getting $712,000 a year over better talent like Cody who is on $494,500 a year is a bit weird these contract details cant be right


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This thread is so funny thank you to whoever bumped it. Matt Striker gets the lowest pay out of all the commentators poor guy
> 
> I still find it unbelieveable how Great Khali is getting paid $974,000 considering he does fuck all
> 
> Miz getting $712,000 a year over better talent like Cody who is on $494,500 a year is a bit weird these contract details cant be right


i would expect this to be from 2009/2010


----------

